# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Kraken nekwervels kan hersenbloeding veroorzaken' - AD.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*&#39;Kraken nekwervels kan hersenbloeding veroorzaken&#39;*
*AD.nl*
HILVERSUM - Behandelingen door alternatieve genezers kunnen gevaarlijk zijn. Dat zegt een aantal medisch specialisten, oud-minister Els Borst van Volksgezondheid en een hoogleraar Alternatieve Geneeskunde uit Engeland in de televisieuitzending van *...*

*en meer &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------


## erretje

Waar is het wetenschappelijk artikel waar dit uit blijkt?
Het is altijd zo moeilijk om dingen die in de krant staan als wetenschappelijk bewezen feiten aan te nemen.
Volgens mij komt hierdoor een hoop onrust, die soms niet nodig is.
Het is nogal een bewering die hier gedaan wordt.

----------

